# sanding paste ?



## grandads_shed (13 Apr 2011)

i have seen some people use a paste on sand paper when sanding on the lathe.
i have searched for " sanding paste " but not much luck finding it, is it called some thing else?
and is it worth using , ?

thx


----------



## SVB (13 Apr 2011)

This is a new one on me. 

Sometimes folks will 'wet sand' to either keep dust down or on some timbers it helps the finish. Either water or some oils work well (provided sparky bits are well out of the way!). This results in a paste but is not the starting point.

Anyone else any thoughts / knowledge?

S


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2011)

Never heard of such for use directly on wood, any form of 'paste' would just soak into the grain and contaminate it.

I have and do occasionally use burnishing cream on sealed and lacquered wood to increase the shine level and remove any very fine blemishes, but it is used with a soft cloth not abrasives.

My use of burnishing cream is mainly limited to pen barrels needing careful access or acrylics these days as buffing mops have taken over the bulk of my finishing tasks. 


As simon mentions, finishing Oils can be used with very fine abrasives on some pieces, this forms a 'paste' or sludge as you work which can be used to advantage to fill open pores in the wood but I would class that as using a fine abrasive to apply the oil rather than using the oil to work with the abrasive.


----------



## bugbear (13 Apr 2011)

OP - where did you see this, who was doing it, what kind of work was being done?

BugBear


----------



## Blister (13 Apr 2011)

Hi

I use a mix of 

Liquid Paraffin and bees wax made up into a sloppy paste still used with sandpaper 

The liquid paraffin is the type given to animals as a medicine not the paraffin used in a fire 

It was Eli Avisera who I saw using it at demos to cut down on sanding dust ( I hate dust  ) 

http://www.avisera.co.il/content/default1.asp

Hope this helps


----------



## mike s (13 Apr 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR0SAD_W56I
watch at 10:42
he explains how he makes the sanding paste
the products used arnt available here in the uk but similar things are.
the paste is just paste wax and the oil is possibly baby oil?


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Apr 2011)

I don't know about the sanding paste, but I have made loads of band saw boxes and money boxes and a turned jobbie sounds great!

I've just finished a band saw money box for a neighbour. Easy to do and very effective!


----------



## SVB (13 Apr 2011)

Watching that video on b/saw boxes it seems that the paste is just to cut down on the dust - the abrasive paper is doing the work.

Will also probably help on some 'punky' timbers where normal dry sanding is not leaving a satisfactory finish..

BRgds
S


----------



## mike s (13 Apr 2011)

im not a fan of the paste idea either.
id rather wear a mask and not have sanding sludge everywhere.


----------



## bobham (13 Apr 2011)

It is paste wax softened with mineral oil (parafin oil?). then used in the same manner as wet sanding. I don't do that myself since all I was able to achieve was a gummy mess on the sandpaper, but some turners do.

Take care
Bob


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2011)

Rather limits finishing choices surely, can't see anything being viable other than waiting for the wax/oil to dry out and then buff much as one would do after sanding a finishing oil wet.

Any specific woods this wax/oil blend recommended for?


----------



## grandads_shed (13 Apr 2011)

been looking more on youtube ,, its *paste wax* ,,,, used with *sand paper 600 grade*

thx lads


----------

